# Aphrodite kidded



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

To my surprise at chore time last night I found a baby next to gate in the bag looking deceased with another kid all cleaned off around the corner and another hanging out of poor Aphrodite I thought the first baby was gone but got it out of bag rubbed it vigorously held up side down at same time doing same for last baby born because she didn't bother trying to clean it off either and it wasn't trying to breath in middle of all this my boer buck got out and kept getting into doe pen where I was making thing more crazy then they already where finally got a hold of hubby to help and after what seemed like forever both kids started breathing neither could stand and both where very weak I brought them in and have been bottle feeding this morning they actually both started suckling and are up moving around hoping to return them to mom this afternoon to see how things go hopefully she will take them back no problem first pic is little boy next is little girl and still have to get pic of little girl that is with mom














Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure are cute! Glad you got to them in time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, so cute.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Glad everyone is doing well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thx all!! I am so thankful they pulled through! 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

# 3 is home and not doing that well her temp was so low I got it up but she will not suckle at all I have been dribbling a little in her mouth at a time she is very tired so I am letting her rest a bit then going to try again 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hope she pulls through for you :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would tube her. They are adorable.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

All kids are up walking around #3 refuses the bottle but she has a lot of fight in her so I force fed her what I could over night gave her back to momma this morning she took her and she is eating great at least well I was there fingers crossed she does well think I am just going to bottle the other 2 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

So sweet! Hope things continue to go well. Glad you found them in time


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww... they are sweet. Hope they all keep doing ok for you!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here are all three kids




















Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------

